

Ask HN : Robot kits other than Mindstorms? - vizard

Looking for a programmable robot kit.
Cost is one concern : something under $600 preferable. Focus is on the "programmable" part.
Any suggestions?
======
brk
I've had a lot of fun with the Parallax Boe-Bot kits.

<http://www.parallax.com/tabid/411/Default.aspx>

I've been working wit the Basic Stamp (and other micros) for probably the last
12 years or so. To me, it's a good mix of powerful and easy to get up to speed
on, so the initial learning curve isn't so steep as to be discouraging.

